# Bugs for euro 8 point mount



## tdejong302 (Nov 28, 2004)

I started doing a euro mount by boiling it. Well long story short. I'm looking for someone with bugs to finish my european mount. Don't mind paying a small fee the hard work is already done. Skinned, boiled etc. Anyhow.... anyone close to Munising in the central u.p. Thanks


----------



## rancid (Jul 22, 2002)

I can do that for ya. www.barebones-trophymounts.com


----------



## tdejong302 (Nov 28, 2004)

email sent


----------

